# Marantz Model 750A



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw this marantz Model 750A amp from Anthony.One's ebay and I wonder is it really that good? Has anyone have any experience with this piece?


Rare MARANTZ 750A 6 MonoBlocks INDEPENDENT 3 Way SYSTEM - eBay (item 230473378305 end time Nov-07-10 00:55:46 PDT)












The original Review 
Google Translate


Another review by a Singaporean
Marantz model 750 english review -


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont know but that amp behind it looks promising


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a pair of them- 2 power supplies and 4 amp modules.

They are pretty nice.


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

[WTS] Rare Marantz 750A - Zerotohundred.com

I was also looking at this amp and wondering is it really that good. So I did a search and found a comparison of:

Marantz model 750 vs Audison HV Venti 

"The comparison is focusing on the difference between Marantz Model 750 and HV Venti, thus the rest of the audio equipment art the same. We use Clarion DRX9255 preamplifier, and the speakers are Focal 165K3P which is an excellent 3-way speaker. The power supply, cable and speaker positioning remained unchanged as the basic common condition. Then we can find out the difference of sound quality between Marantz Model 750 and HV Venti.

We use Clarion DRX9255 preamplifier, and the speakers are Focal 165K3P which is an excellent 3-way speaker.


Let’s begin with the honorable challenger this time, the Audison HV Venti amplifier. It was announced in 2004, which replaced the 11-year-long-last HR100 flagship amplifier. The new flagship does find its reputation through its excellent performance. HV Venti equipped with independent left and right channel double-wired coil, and 4 high capacity filtering. The power supply almost occupied 2/3 of the circuitry board, which shows the extreme attitude toward high quality power supply. Working in n high current mode, HV Venti could drive speaker even at 1Ω loading. While switching to high power mode, it could double the output power from 200W×2 into 400W×2. If you bridge two amplifiers, HV Venti might go up as high as 1,600W. It applied with dynamic Class A circuitry, matched Sanken power IC and military grade components. There are much to show the professional design inside HV Venti. It also equipped with ABS (Audison Balance System) which is Audison exclusive technology. You may add Audison BTX2 to acquire even more pure sound quality.

HV Venti equipped with independent left and right channel double-wired coil, and 4 high capacity filtering.

As to Marantz Model 750, which is much cheaper but come from home audio giant, is also a tough guy. The separate power supply and amplifier in two box design tells the design goal to eliminate signal interferences. Compare with the power, The output power of Marantz Model 750 is only Mono-Mono 90W＋90W, far less than the 200W×2 of Audison HV Venti. It means the comparison between Marantz Model 750 and Audison HV Venti is a contest between big striker against little full back. It’s really unfair.

The separate power supply and amplifier in two box design tells the design goal to eliminate signal interferences.


We took the CD from “ 2007 TAA Hi-End Hi-Fi Show Collection” as reference and picked two tracks for A/B test. They are track 1, De La Main Gauche（Johnanne Blouin）, Track 3 Concerto No. 2 in G Minor: L’Estate-Pres（Vivaldi）. We also took Chesky “the ultimate demonstration disc” as another reference CD. The conclusion is, although HV Venti is an excellent Hi-End amplifier with reasonable price, but Marantz Model 750 could also reproduce fairly good sound quality. It’s shocking surprise that Marantz Model 750 has such outstanding performance than its price.

We took the CD from “ 2007 TAA Hi-End Hi-Fi Show Collection” as reference and picked two tracks for A/B test.

In “De La Main Gauche ”, monster grade amplifier HV Venti could reproduce every detail, such as the breath of singer, the vivid mouth movement and powerful music strength. And for Livingston Taylor’s “Grandma’s Hands”, it sounds so real the you can tell every movement of the singer. There are lots of musical emotion expressed through the audio system. The “Four Season Concerto” shows the outstanding control power over the speaker. The sound stage is wide and clean, and the positioning of each instrument is vivid and accurate. The detail of violin show good blending of detail and harmony. Not to mention the powerful bass. But for Marantz Model 750, the sound quality is so close to the excellent HV Venti. The detail within singing, the vivid strings on violin, the powerful drum with good punch, Marantz Model 750 are so close to the “big guy” and bring about ever softer feeling. It sounds so sweet. The restrain should be only the limited output power. Marantz Model 750 sounds smaller in terms of sound stage. The lower end bass also reveal the little weakness in comparison.

There is the listening consensus and conclusion. It is unfair to say Marantz Model 750 and Audison HV Venti are matched equal. For HV Venti is still a reference Hi-End amplifier. Through careful installation and adjustment, HV Venti can hardly find any competitor, but the price of HV Venti is not in “average affordable level”.

It’s shocking surprise that Marantz Model 750 has such outstanding performance than its price.

On the other hand, Marantz Model 750 has much “friendly” price. It also inherited with the clean and warm sound quality from home audio design. Compare with HV Venti, Marantz Model 750 wins high C/P in terms of sound quality. In this contest we only applied with one set of Marantz Model 750. One may try with the ultimate way to apply multi power supply on Marantz Model 750. If you pair each power amplifier of Marantz Model 750 with exclusive power supply, it may provide higher current and strength for amplifier. Or you may use 2 power supply for 4 amplifiers, working in bi-amp mode to gain higher power for speaker. These can both enhace the performance of Marantz Model 750. You can say that it is possible to make Marantz Model 750’ s performance much closer to the HV Venti.

One power supply unit of Model750 can supply sufficient power to maximum five amplify units.

Marantz Model750 Specification
Power supply input voltage （DC）：10.6V~14.8V
Power supply output voltage（DC）：34.5V
Output：90W＋90W(4Ω12V)、125W＋125W(4Ω13.8V)
THD：<0.01%
Input sensitive：100mV~3V
Input impedence：10KΩ
Frequence response：5Hz~120KHz
S/N ratio：>105dB
Damping factor：>250"


----------

